# Carbon railled seats. Worth it?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

*Carbon railed seats. Worth it?*

Looking to try a new saddle on my 2011 S-Works Tarmac, I see a lot of nice seats by Specialized with carbon rails. I don't think my seatpost is right for them. I have the fact carbon s-works post with the single bolt and shiny clamps on both sides. Which posts work with carbon rails (and metal ones)?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Works SL Carbon 2-Bolt Seatpost

Specialized Bicycle Components : Pro Road Carbon 2-Bolt Seatpost

and... probably other 2 bolt seat posts...


----------



## somethingaboutka (Jul 19, 2010)

They get you with this one ~ The saddle with the carbon rails is not compatible with the single bolt seat post. For one, the rails are over-sized, and the post may crush them, or the clamping mechanism doesn't offer enough support for the saddle. So, you'll need to upgrade the seat post. On another note, its a harsher riding setup - ultra stiff. (I did the setup) The s-works 2 bolt seat post is what I went with. For comparison, on my other bike I went with one of the Ti rail team saddles, and the s-works pave seatpost. It just feels better ~ I can come off a ride and do a cool down ride on the other bike because it just feels good! Btw, I ride a roubaix, with Romin team pro saddle and a Romin Ti saddle on my other roubaix. (comfy one) I even threw a romin Ti team saddle on my Dahon! love it!


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

AX Lightness Apollo carbon saddle, 73g. Best investment I ever made. Been using 2 for 9 years now.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

somethingaboutka said:


> They get you with this one ~ The saddle with the carbon rails is not compatible with the single bolt seat post. For one, the rails are over-sized, and the post may crush them, or the clamping mechanism doesn't offer enough support for the saddle. So, you'll need to upgrade the seat post.


The OP's S-Works was OEM'd with a 2-bolt type system, so wouldn't encounter the problem you mention. Previous single bolt systems (Pave, for one) have an option to replace the 7x7 clamps with 7x9's to accommodate CF rails, so no need to upgrade.
http://service.specialized.com/coll...--Pave-SL--7x7--7x9-rail-clamps--Seatpost.pdf

NOTE:The seatpost hardware is available for 7x7mm round alloy rails, or 7x9mm oval carbon fiber rails. The inner wedge pieces are used for all rails, while the mating outer plates are specific to 7x7mm or 7x9mm rails. 



somethingaboutka said:


> On another note, its a harsher riding setup - ultra stiff. (I did the setup)...


I don't find that to be the case at all. Spec's single bolt seat posts may not be the easiest to initially adjust, but I've never felt that the ride was overly harsh/ stiff. As always, YMMV.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> Which posts work with carbon rails (and metal ones)?


Thompson Masterpiece


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Ritchey Superlogic, but you need to get the right clamp size. I prefer a Thomson and they claim it will work with a carbon rail saddle. But the Selle Italia saddle I had wouldn't fit into the Thomson properly. So I would go with something else like the Ritchey Superlogic.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I have been using the Thomson Masterpiece with Fizik Antares 00 carbon railed saddle for almost a year with no problems. Instructions are quite clear.


----------

